# ~ 7 dogs die on airline flight ~



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.cnn.com/2010/TRAVEL/08/04/illinois.airline.dog.deaths/index.html?hpt=T2=

Just a stark reminder of why heat embargos are a good thing.


----------



## Janet Campbell (Jul 29, 2010)

Heartbreaking for the animals! 

It's easy to be mad at the airlines for this -- both for not having any type pf climate control where the animals are held and for not enforcing their own restrictions more judiciously... But I also have to shake my head at the owners who would fly any pet in the recent weather. Sometimes I think responsibility and common sense are lost arts! UGH! ](*,)

Janet~


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn! That f***ing sucks!


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Not trashing the airlines but I agree that this most likely could have been prevented. Delays and long waits on the tarmac, unless the cargo hold is climate controlled, will up the odds for this kind of tragedy.

I also have to wonder if any of these dogs were tranqualized? I guess the necropies will tell the whole story.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

damn that sucks ..... i'm a little confused why no climate control ... don't they fly animals everyday? WTF


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Tyree Johnson said:


> damn that sucks ..... i'm a little confused why no climate control ... don't they fly animals everyday? WTF



Not in the lower luggage compartments! Been a problem forever.


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

I believe when I got my dog shipped from Kansas to NC, it had to be like 80 degrees or less. I might be mistaken, but I believe that's what it was.


----------

